# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  جدووول رووووعه يعينك على الطاعات والعبادة في رمضان ....مع الشرح..........؟؟

## بنت زاايد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاااته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قال الله تعالى "شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ " [سورة البقرة:185]


قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم صلى الله عليه وسلم "من صام رمضان إيمانًا واحتسابًا غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه".[صحيح البخاري/رقم: 2014]

أقدم لكم ملفين:

الأول: عبارة عن جدول العبادات فى رمضان


والملف الثاني: شرح جدول الطاعات والعبادات


وهو عبارة عن مخطط رائع وسهل جدا لخطة العبادة فى رمضان

وعلى المسلم ان يكون له جدول للطاعات ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهر....ان شاء الله هذا الجدول يكون لرمضان ولما بعد رمضان

يمكنكم تغير واضافة اشياء اخرى ترونها مناسبه لكم....لانه سبحان الله نحن ننسى ولكن الجدول بيساعدنا انه نتذكر الاشياء ......


يمكنكم طبعها ونشروه وتوزيعه لاكبر عدد ممكن حتى تكسبو الاجر كصدقة جارية لكم حتى عبر الايميلات انشرو الموضوووع وللمنتديات الاخرى واطبعو لصديقاتكم كهدية لهم ووزعوه في المساجد

وجزاكم الله خيرا

الجدووول مرفق في هذا الرااابط
http://72.35.75.145/showthread.php?t=769499

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## @مبدعه@

يزاج الله خير الغلا

----------


## دهن_العود

يزاج الله كل خير غلاي
وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## فديت ماماتي..

يزاج الله خير اختي

وااااااااااايد حلو الجدول  :Smile:

----------


## بنت زاايد

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ام جواهر $

يزااج الله خير خيتو

----------


## الجوري18

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
يزاج الله خير على كلمه كتبتيها

----------


## سندريلا عربيه

{استغفر الله الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه}

----------


## نور القلووب

سلمتي الغالية يزآج الله خير ..

بارك الله فيج والله يكثر من أمثآلج يآرب ..

^^

----------


## نور عيني..

يزااج الله خير خيتو

----------


## أميرة الثلوج*

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
يسلموو وايد روعة*

----------


## ac- teacher

جزاج الله خير

----------


## hibr2011

_مشكوررررره 
يزاج الله خير_

----------


## بنت زاايد

@مبدعه@

شكرا لج اختي مبدددعه...نورتي الموضوووع

----------


## بنت زاايد

دهن_العود

شكرا لك

----------


## فتون الشرق

ماشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله استغفروا الله واتوب اليك

----------


## الليدي نتالي

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## laila226

يزاج الله كل خير غلاي
وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

بارك‏ ‏الله‏ ‏فيج‏ ‏

----------


## افاهم

يزاااااااااااااااااااااااااج الله كل الخير في ميزان حسناتج إنشاء الله

----------


## المبرقعه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Um Shekha

*ثانكس فديتج وفي ميزان حسناتج ^^*

----------


## جوجو 2012

مشكووورة اختي وجزاج الله خييير

----------


## بنت زاايد

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ..قلب طفلة..

تسلمين حبوبة عالجدول الرائع..

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج يا رب..

----------


## "شيخة البنات"

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## بنت زاايد

لا اله الا الله

----------


## ريكاز

بارك الله فيج  :Smile:

----------


## أم حمزة2

*الله يجزييج كل خير و في ميزان حسناتج ^_^*

----------


## بنت زاايد

سبحان الله

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

بارك الله فيك و في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## fikraa

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنت زاايد

يا ارحم الراحميين

----------


## بنت زاايد

لا اله الا الله

----------


## ام الغاوي

يزاج الله خير 

حلو الجدول ^^

----------


## um mn9o0or

الـلـهم بــلغــنا بــرحــمــتــك رمــضــآن لا فــاقـديــن ولا مــفــقــودين =)

[ ســبــحــان الله .. الــحــمدللـه .. لا إلــه إلا الـلـه .. الــلــه آكبر ]

يــزاج الله الف خير !

----------


## أم سالمَ

*اللهم بلغنا شهر رمضان* 
*........................................ .....................*

----------


## ام لـولوه

*تسلمين الغاليه على الطرح ...

ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ...*

----------


## بيبي الشقية

يزاج الله خير

----------


## فتاة الغابة

شكرااا جدول رااااائع ومرتب..

----------


## الورود البيضا

مشكوورة

----------


## بنت الشمالي

يزاج الله ألف خير ياحبيبتي 

وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج 

والله يرزقج كل الي تتمنينه ياربي ^^

----------


## بنت زاايد

لا اله الا الله

----------


## بنت زاايد

> يزاج الله كل خير غلاي
> وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج


شكرااا لك

----------


## مداويه جروحها

مشكوووره ع الجدول

----------


## سمية عبدالله

حلوو الجدول 

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## بنت زاايد

لا اله الا الله

----------


## al-jo0oharh

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي ^^

----------


## ام السنافي

جزاج الله كل خير..مشكورة اختى

----------


## بنت زاايد

> يزاج الله خير اختي
> 
> وااااااااااايد حلو الجدول


شكرا لج

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## زهرة عيمان

يزاج الله الف خير اختيه

----------


## الملاك الحالم

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## بنت زاايد

> يزااج الله خير خيتو


شكرا لج

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ashash

يزاج الله خير
^^

----------


## flasyeh

يزاج الله خير ^___________________^

----------


## فراشه المنتدى



----------


## بنت زاايد

> يزااج الله خير خيتو


لا اله الا الله

----------


## H_S

مشكووووووووووره ...

والله يعطيج العااافيه ...^^

----------


## ونة حنين

جزيتي خيرا

----------


## أم فآآآرس

يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت زاايد

> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
> يزاج الله خير على كلمه كتبتيها


لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## MiSs HaNo0oDa

جزاك الله خيراً

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

جزاج الله الف خبر حبيبتي

----------


## بنت زاايد

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## بنت زاايد

الله اكبر

----------


## ضمة الشوق

يزاج الله الف خير ختيه ع المجهود الطيب وعسى في ميزان حسناتج وعسى الله يعينا ع الطاعات ويتقبله منا اااااااااااامين ... ومبروك عليج الشهر وللاخوات

----------


## بنت زاايد

الله اكبر

----------


## el3sal

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## بنت زاايد

الله اكبر

----------


## بنت زاايد

الله اكبر

----------


## بنت زاايد

لا اله الا الله

----------


## بنت زاايد

سبحان الله

----------

